# Skinny Kid Who Kicks Some Butt



## tkdave2k3 (Aug 24, 2003)

Whuts up y'all?

Tha skinny little MA kid is in tha forum now, and i brought a pic? If you guys could point me in the right direction....i would be most appreciative. 

Stats

Age: 16
weight: 147.5 lbs
Height: 5'10


----------



## tkdave2k3 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Skinny little Martial Artist*

Sup guys i need sum general help what i should be doing...cut or build. I got a pic attached n junk. I'm 16, 148 lbs, and 5'10


----------



## Mr_Thick (Aug 24, 2003)

Welcome bud! Your pic doesnt work by the way.


----------



## tkdave2k3 (Aug 24, 2003)

yea i kno, i reposted another thread where it works tho....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

EAT & BUILD  You need some muscle boy! 

Welcome to IM


----------



## Mudge (Aug 25, 2003)

I would bulk, but its up to you


----------



## tkdave2k3 (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok well can n e one point me in the direction of a good routine to follow? Lol i know tons of excercises but they are all strength related or speed related from being a fighter, i know nothing about bodybuilding. I'll be working out after school (God bless cheap gym time from high school!!) so i can get in 5 x a week. N e help would be appreciated, and the more hardcore the workout the BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!


Thnx Guys


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2003)

tkdave2k3 welcome to IM!


----------

